# Epson scan et El Capitan



## Florent D72 (15 Novembre 2015)

Je viens d'installer El Capitan sur mon mac. J'ai une imprimante multifonction EPSON Stylus Office BX305FW qui fonctionne très bien (en wi fi). Par contre je ne peux plus scanner. Quand le clic sur le dock sur l'icone epson scan, j'ai un petit symbole faisant penser à un panneau d'interdiction de stationner et j'ai pour message "impossible d'ouvrir cette version de l'application "EPSON Scan" avec cette version d'OS X. Vous avez "EPSON Scan" 3.7.7a0. Comment faire pour résoudre ce problème?


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Novembre 2015)

Aller sur le site de Epson voir si le pilote a été mis à jour pour cette version de mac osx... sinon utiliser transfert d'images qui se trouve dans le dossier applications


----------



## Locke (15 Novembre 2015)

Le dernier pilote pour cette imprimante chez Epson date de 2013... http://esupport.epson-europe.com/Pr...EiHAJcCrLC3LcUuDznBvUtwZ0kmSVkbvDZ0U003D&tc=6

Et chez Apple, cette imprimante n'y figure pas, sauf cette version Epson Stylus Office BX305... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201465 ...avec la seule possibilité d'imprimer.


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Novembre 2015)

Je pense qu'avec Transfert d'images ça va fonctionner... sinon passer par un autre pilote genre vuescan ( payant) 

Avant d'upgrader un OS il faut toujours s'assurer que pour nos besoins on va avoir les applications compatibles...


----------



## quentinmassondu57 (19 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir, j'ai un problème similaire avec mon imprimante http://forums.macg.co/threads/impos...la-gm-dos-x-el-capitan.1270440/#post-12932089
Le seul moyen est d'attendre une mac..
Sauf si tu as trouvé un moyen de scanner sans passer comme moi par les Préférences Systèmes ?


----------



## quentinmassondu57 (21 Décembre 2015)

Toujours pas de maj.....
C'est bien dommage je trouve


----------

